
Oracle employees walk out over Ellison’s Trump fundraiser - edgefield0
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/02/report-300-oracle-employees-walk-out-over-ceos-trump-fundraiser/
======
soared
I don’t think many people with strong moral-tech compasses join oracle, so the
small walk out sounds about right.

When I worked at Oracle no one I interacted with even knew about the shady
stuff oracle has and is currently doing. (Except for casually joking about
Larry’s eccentric billionaire faults).

------
Yessing
"Oracle now says this was an accident. According to a spokesperson, the site
was temporarily flagged by anti-virus software but was whitelisted once the
issue was noticed."

stuff like this makes my blood boil. it's obvious that this is just a legal
defense, but it feels so insulting to the reader/listener.

------
PeterStuer
I have a hard time reconciling working for Oracle/Ellison and being that
sensitive to ethical issues.

